# cholelithiasis and  history of jaundice



## Mklaubauf (Apr 28, 2011)

That is the only information given to me on the charge slip.
I'm thinking 574.20 for the choleliathiasis

but what do I use for history of jaundice?

Marci


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mklaubauf said:


> That is the only information given to me on the charge slip.
> I'm thinking 574.20 for the choleliathiasis
> 
> but what do I use for history of jaundice?
> ...



V12.2 (Hx of endocrine, metabolic, and immunity disorders), or V12.3? (History of diseases of blood and blood-forming organs)

Kinda depends on what caused the jaundice - that's a symptom, not a disease. Sorry - I know that wasn't much help!


----------



## Mklaubauf (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for your help.
Marci


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 28, 2011)

Why are you coding off of a charge slip? You need to be coding from the doctor documentation.


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 28, 2011)

ohn0disaster said:


> Why are you coding off of a charge slip? You need to be coding from the doctor documentation.



OMG...I need you to evr here with me, so I won't be the lone voice screaming that!


----------

